# Eintrag in der MySQL Datenbank eintragen?



## bruce85 (20. Feb 2007)

Hallo,
also ich möchte das was in den Textfelder drin steht, in die MySQL Datenbank über ein Button eintragen lassen.
Könnt ihr mir vieleicht sagen wie ich eine Verbindung zu einer MySQL Datenbank herstelle?
Also wenn ich auf ein Button klicke, dann soll eine Verbindung zur MySQL Datenbank hergestellt werden und das was in Textfeld 1 und 2 drin stehen, eingetragen werden in der MySQL Datenbank.
Vielen Dank schonmal.

MfG Andreas


----------



## DocRandom (28. Feb 2007)

..also Du gehst am besten so vor:
Mit Java an eine Datenbank andocken  lesen.
das ganze verstehen
 ..und umsetzen!

mfg
DocRandom


----------



## DP (28. Feb 2007)

steht alles in den FAQ.

*closed*


----------

